# Restoring the passion in a marriage.



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but here it goes.

Things are slowly getting better with h and i. But it seems that the spark and the passion we once had for each other is gone. How can i bring it back? :scratchhead:


Has anyone here been able to bring it back once it is dead?


Thank you.


----------

